
Another arrest shows why no one can hide from the genetic detectives - mkm416
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/611172/another-arrest-shows-why-no-one-can-hide-from-the-genetic-detectives/
======
Fjolsvith
Pretty soon it will not matter if they don't have your DNA - they will be able
to figure yours out from samples from your relatives.

